# Kayaking Vermilion



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone have experience kayaking the V for trout? Was thinking about giving it a try this weekend. Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I imagine you could really tick some people off paddling through the spot they are fishing. Theres probably no rules to stop you from what I know of , but much of that river isnt very big , and you might get plenty of threats if you go floating through someones drift with a kayak.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

i appreciate the feedback. this was one of my concerns. in fact i know there are no rules to stop me, but im not looking to start any wars. have a good weekend, guys.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have heard that there is a place you can do that near Urbana on the Mad ?? river ? Of course its not large steelhead just river rainbows but that would probably be a kayakers dream.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

You can get rainbows and browns outta the Mad river actually. And as far as making people mad, screw em. As a bank/wade fisherman till I get a yak, i see no error in your ways, fish on brother man! As long as you ain't throwing lures at peoples heads, don't see how anyone has any room to say anything!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Cat Mangler said:


> You can get rainbows and browns outta the Mad river actually. And as far as making people mad, screw em. As a bank/wade fisherman till I get a yak, i see no error in your ways, fish on brother man! As long as you ain't throwing lures at peoples heads, don't see how anyone has any room to say anything!
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app




I guess that would depend on which side of the scenerio you were on. When the water is low the V isnt much more than a creek in some areas , and a kayak wont help your chances anyway. You float down there on some mornings when the run is in full swing and you will have a lot of people pissed. Just proper etiquette on the river , treat others how you would want to be treated.

One of these days Im gonna have to try fishing the mad river. I didnt know they had both browns and rainbows. If I can find out where access to the river is.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

the mad river is a joke. if you like wasting time or you like suckers, hit the mad! its funny that people can't share the water or would allow a boater to ruin their day. i might give it a shot on a weekday when the cry babies are at work. the division of watercraft lists the vermilion as a "place to boat" on their website. they list places to put in and take out your boat and tell you where hazards are. so cry babies should probably contact the DOW and threaten them to protect their awesome drift, not me.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Kayakers have the same right to the rivers as everyone else. Just politely pass by and don't try to fish the hole a guy is in an try to pass behind them if possible. And don't worry about scaring the fish they move right back to the holes shortly after you pass by


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

When the flow is fishable in the V the only way to get through a lot of the runs from mill hollow up to the lake is to go right through the runs everyone will be fishing. On a good day in mill hollow I see 15+ people, you would most definitely start wars. I fish the v early to get strays ad have. A lo of kayakers go through, when its still kinda warm out ad I have to pull in when they pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> I imagine you could really tick some people off paddling through the spot they are fishing. Theres probably no rules to stop you from what I know of , but much of that river isnt very big , and you might get plenty of threats if you go floating through someones drift with a kayak.


Although I am always courteous to those fishing around me many are not. This is exactly the reason I only fish really remote steelhead streams (you'd be surprised where I've seen them). Although i only catch a fraction of what I used to I have never seen another person on these streams. Paddle on!!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

tpat said:


> the mad river is a joke. if you like wasting time or you like suckers, hit the mad! its funny that people can't share the water or would allow a boater to ruin their day. i might give it a shot on a weekday when the cry babies are at work. the division of watercraft lists the vermilion as a "place to boat" on their website. they list places to put in and take out your boat and tell you where hazards are. so cry babies should probably contact the DOW and threaten them to protect their awesome drift, not me.


 The mad river is full of monster brown trout. Learn to fish, youll like it better


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I kayak the Vermilion often, but farther down stream. I have a larger peddle drive kayak so im typically trolling the lower couple miles and into the lake. I know the river well upstream though and once you get about a half mile downstream from Bacon Woods you'd be just fine. There's not a lot of access points on that river and you won't run into many anglers past there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> The mad river is full of monster brown trout. Learn to fish, youll like it better


How does the mad compare to the mohican or clear fork as far as the trout are concerned if anybody knows ? I havent fished either one but I have been to the mohican and wasnt super impressed , atleast the stretch I seen which gets more gold prospecting pressure than fishing pressure.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Was fishing down by the powerlines one day and a dude came by just pleasure boating on his yak. Some knucklehead upstream of me, snagged the yak, and reeled the dude in. At first the kayaker fought it but after a few minutes gave up and let himself get reeled in. It looked hilarious.

The kayaker was pretty P.O'ed but I couldn't help but laugh when the guy who "caught the yak" had his buddy start taking pictures of him kneeled down next to it like he caught it. After a few quick pictures he let the kayak go, and the kayaker seems just fine, although a bit shaken.

I said something to the fisherman about it and he said he does that to everyone, usually he just can't hook up with the hull or the current is too fast to allow for a landing/photo op.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO. I'm doin that to the next yak I see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Catching a yak may be fun just be prepared to lose your rig. Its all about respect for others and understanding we all have a right to the water. Each group provides funds to preserve the rivers thru fishing license/yak registration and everyone wants to experience God's beautiful outdoors. Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

If your gonna get mad over someone floating through you're fishing hole, you shouldn't be fishing in Ohio! Its one thing if they were being inconsiderate or disrespectful, but if I were a boater floating quietly by with no more noise than a subtle paddle if current was slow, there should be no problem. 

If someone intentionally were to cast at my yak simply for being in a spot legally yet in their way, the biggest fight would not be the retrieval as an assault charge may be an unavoidable consequence! 

It comes down to respect. If you can't show other people respect and a little understanding well then, that's just poor sportsmanship. Simply take a minute or two to allow the yakker passage(so long as its passage isn't intentionally delayed) and then go on doing what you were there for in the first place. I'm sure starting drama is not going to help any in increasing your soak time! 

One exception to this rule: CABREWERS. Feel free to find the closet biggest throwable sized river stone and aim for the head. Help old darwinism expedite the results that warning labels on tylenol bottles seem to delay! 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh yeah. As far as the mad goes, there is some fine fishing as long as one takes time to adventure long enough to find their quarry. Personally, I cannot attest for trout, as I have not actively sought em(YET) but, I have heard many great things from those who have. 

I can however, attest to some fine holes with 14, 15, 16" smallies as I've manage quite a few in my first summer of learning to fish river ways. I know a few on OGF who can attest for some nice pike as well! 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

tehsavage said:


> LMAO. I'm doin that to the next yak I see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i'm buying a gun.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Some knucklehead upstream of me, snagged the yak, and reeled the dude in. At first the kayaker fought it but after a few minutes gave up and let himself get reeled in. It looked hilarious.


snag my boat, and your line is getting cut. he'd be re-tying as i floated on by. "thanks for the stuff!"


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

There is an extreme amount of butt hurt in these comments.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

This is ridiculous. A gun is a bit much...but a butt whoopin might be appropriate. Get a buddy and go yaking...itll be safer. 

My buddy Russ is 6'1" and 280lbs, im 6' and 270lbs. Neither one of us is out of shape so you if we get hooked and landed you can rest assure there will be a fight, and it wont be on the end of the idiots line. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

tehsavage said:


> There is an extreme amount of butt hurt in these comments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


there is an extreme amount of antagonism and extreme lack of sportsmanship to encourage such a stupid idea. must not be much "upstairs" since you couldn't even spell the word "the" when you created your user name.

hope to see you on TEH water!


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

There was an old video game called counter-strike and day of defeat i used to play, yes nerdy, but people who played these games understand using 'teh' instead of 'the'. 

2. 1337 Speak
1337 speak is a language that developed over the net (Made popular mostly by Counter-Strike) that's objective is not to replace every letter with a symbol, but to make fun of mispelt words. 

Bad: 0/\/\9 1 |_1|<3 |>\/\//\/ _|00 
Translation: OMG I Leik Pwn Joo 

Good: 0MG I leik pwn j00. 
Translation: OMG I Leik Pwn Joo 

English: Omg I just owned you. 

Common words used in 1337 speak: 
Like = leik 
Own = pwn 
Pwned = pwnt 
You = j00 
Hacks = Haxz0rz 
Lol = lawl 
OMG = ZOMG 
The = T3h 
Suck = sux


My previous comment, still stands. It was a funny story about someone hooking a yak. I obviously, would not spend my little free time that i actually get to fish perfecting the art of hooking passing yaks. But saying your gonna bring a gun incase people mess with your yak?  who's the poor sportsman here?


Mods close this one down, please.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

tehsavage said:


> But saying your gonna bring a gun incase people mess with your yak?  who's the poor sportsman here?
> 
> 
> Mods close this one down, please.


i guess you dont know how to read either. i said i was buying a gun, not bringing a gun in case people mess with my kayak. guns are for protection against idiots who threaten the safety of others. someone who hooks a kayaker for entertainment seems unpredictable and a potential threat to me. 

you want the thread closed down now because you realize you spoke out when you shouldnt have? you dont want to look like a retard any more? too late! 

TEH END!


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Only in TEH steelhead forums


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Tom are you sure your not the one who did that cause it sure sounds like you. LOL 
Who would just let themself get casted at and reeled in and sit there. 

I have been accused of beging overly friendly will passing people in the kayak. But if somone cast at me it would get ugly fast. 

Sean with your temper I'm sure it will happen some day.
If it does it would probably end up with you and I holding Amanda back. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Buying a gun to protect yourself or your property isn't poor sportsmanship! It is your right as a "Murican". Now target practicing on passing yakkers is, unless of course it a cabrewer! (Notice a trend here)
Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

